

Why is nytimes.com allowed on HN? - meesterdude

Every day I see several posts for nytimes, and often they&#x27;re not really HN material. But whats worse is that every article requires a subscription.<p>Why are non-free articles getting posted that most people wont be able to read? Or is it just something against me or firefox?
======
jcr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _" Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
> questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If
> you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com."_

With the above said, if you put in some effort, then you'll learn that you can
read as many NYTimes articles as you want without a subscription.

------
dang
Banning paywalled links would make HN worse, and there are easy workarounds
for most paywalls.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8777971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8777971)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8634076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8634076)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8647853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8647853)

------
getdavidhiggins
There is no bias towards specific domains on HN, but it is required that users
post intellectually stimulating resources. A lot of nytimes posts are actually
really well written and have new information in there, and so it's not frowned
upon.

If the article requires a subscription - I am sure there is shared accounts
knocking around somewhere to circumvent this...In the true hacker way

